# Dish Home on the 4900



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

I didn't catch last night how to access Dish Home on the 4900...did they talk about it? I wonder if it's on channel 5500 where the interactive weather is?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

It will be Channel 100.

Scott


----------

